# Environnements de dveloppement > Delphi > Codes sources  tlcharger >  Jouer  des Jeux Flash (*.swf) sous Delphi [Sources]

## DelphiCool

Bonjour, 

Je vous propose un nouveau code source  tlcharger : Jouer  des Jeux Flash (*.swf) sous Delphi.

Voici quelque jeux en flash. Pour compiler l'exe, il vous faut installer l'ocx fournit dans le zip. J'ai galement plac l'exe pour ce qui ne veulent pas installer l'ocx.

 ::arrow::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------

